# WTB a decent kid's bike



## Stanceslao (Nov 5, 2021)

for height 4'5" to 4'11" .

Preferably 24" tires.

I am in Queen Creek/San Tan Valley area, Az.. thanks


----------



## Stanceslao (Nov 5, 2021)

beetleman1 said:


> I think I have one back at the shore,will let you know tomorrow
> Couldn't pm for a reason
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Did you mean store? Which store? Where are you located? I can drive tomorrow if you are near me... thanks


----------



## huckleberry hound (Feb 27, 2015)

Stanceslao said:


> Did you mean store? Which store? Where are you located? I can drive tomorrow if you are near me... thanks


I see red flags all over his post. He looks to be a scammer to me. Be careful.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

Looks like Beetleman1 is a scammer. I have a Scott 24" at my store, but I'm in NorCal so that won't help you much.


----------



## Stanceslao (Nov 5, 2021)

that's why I wanted to drive to his store ...


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

Stanceslao said:


> that's why I wanted to drive to his store ...


His other post says he's in the UK. I suspect he's in Nigeria.

If you drive to my store I'll give you a free sticker _and_ a water bottle


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

yeah that was a scammer.


----------



## Stanceslao (Nov 5, 2021)

BicyclesOnMain said:


> His other post says he's in the UK. I suspect he's in Nigeria.
> 
> If you drive to my store I'll give you a free sticker _and_ a water bottle


I wish you were near LOL


----------

